# Spanish Campsite



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Just got my Camping Cheque directory. Normally stay at Camping Eden at Peniscola On page 625 there is another site Spa Natura Resort at Peniscola Has anyone stayed here as Mrs Ollie is a concerned it may be a clothes off site. I think its the word Natura worries here. No offence meant here to anyone who may be a naturist


----------



## gerri (Nov 26, 2007)

*spanish campsite*

Hi think you will find this is the site the C&CC use to hold a winter rally it looks a nice site by the pics on the web site tc


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

> Normally stay at Camping Eden at Peniscola


Stayed there a few times and it deffo wasn't a nudist site but have not been for 2 years around that area but also I should not think it would have changed.

Peniscola is a lovely town (El Cid Castle) great beach and some nice bars ect.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

We stayed there a couple of years ago, it is a very nice site, but not the best location, a bit remote, El Eden is in a much better location.

Cavaqueen


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not a nuddy site!
Alan


----------

